

Windows Phone remains second mobile platform in Latin America - yread
http://finchannel.com/Main_News/Tech/129051_Windows_Phone_remains_second_mobile_platform_in_Latin_America/

======
davidgerard
Year-on-year percentages of growth, but nowhere actual market share. Spam.

